# Can you can squash?



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't check my blue book, but I am curious NOW... can I can squash? I am certain it would need to be pressure cooked. What would be the prep procedure? I'm thinking I would cook it, puree it and then pack the jars... Wonder if I could add butter and sugar? Anyone done it? Tips, tricks, how'd it turn out?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

For NOW answers  the best online source is NCHFP, the recognized authority on canning. 

Here are the instructions for canning winter squash: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_04/pumpkin_winter_squash.html

Please note that it is 1" cubes (chunks) only, no puree or mashed. You can puree it after opening the jar at serving time. PC processing is 55 min for pints, 90 min for quarts, adjust pressure for altitude.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

What's the problem with mashed or pureed?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The restriction on mashed and pureed is explained in the how-to link I posted above but here is more detail on it if interested. Basically it boils down to only high acid foods of foods that are borderline and have acid added that are safe to can if pureed. Heat doesn't penetrate sufficiently otherwise.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/uga/pumpkin_butter.html


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

judylou said:


> The restriction on mashed and pureed is explained in the how-to link I posted above but here is more detail on it if interested. Basically it boils down to only high acid foods of foods that are borderline and have acid added that are safe to can if pureed. Heat doesn't penetrate sufficiently otherwise.
> 
> http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/uga/pumpkin_butter.html


LOVE that website... how didn't I know about that before?! THANKS!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes---I looked at the first link that mentioned the warning.

I was wondering about the more indepth explanation.

How do factories that can pumpkin avoid problems?

What do they do for quality control?

Once again----------It's a wonder that my family is still alive!
In the past 40 plus years of canning, I frequently canned pureed pumpkin and squash.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry tall pines, I should have mentioned that the details are a clickable link in the canning instructions posted above. See the hyperlink where it says: "For why we say not to mash or puree the squash, _read more about the caution_. "

At any rate I hope the additional link I posted answered your questions for you.

Commercially canned pumpkin is first irradiated and then canned using high pressure autoclaves. We don't have access to such equipment at home. It also has preservatives and stabilizers added to it.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Jay - Glad you like it. It is an excellent resource to explore and chock full of info. As I mentioned, NCHFP is considered THE ultimate resource for canning and other forms of food preservation info. It is the resource that the BBB and all the other approved canning books/websites are based on.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

the last couple days i put up 14 qts. yummmmmmmmmy will make some great squash soup this winter


----------

